# marc by marc jacobs floral shoes :)



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 17, 2007)

where i work these shoes are going in the sale (yeyyy) as much as i love them what on earth would they go with?!

any input greatly appreciated


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 18, 2007)

Marc Jacobs shoes are pretty! The way the heel is structured makes it very elegant, and fashionably forward at the same time. I just love them! But ugh is it expensive! The most I've ever spent on shoes was 100$.
As for what to pair it with, I'm going to go with the obvious: Pick a color already on the shoe and just work with it. I picture them with black or white leggings,gold jewelry, and a bright coral long laidback shirt,falling off one shoulder (that you can pair with a belt), kind of like Olivia Newton John, in her famous black outfit in "Grease". Very 50's.


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 18, 2007)

ive started a not matching but not clashing thing. i have a lot of bold and bright prints so i just pair them together randomly. i have a pair of vintage 80's heels i got at a vintage store but they do not go with anything. but since they stand out so much it kind of just works. i like greekchick's black leggings idea though.


----------

